# basic question regarding non-listed config options



## wonslung (May 13, 2009)

I've come from linux to the wonderful world of freebsd, and i love the ports system...it is truly amazing...my only real question is this:

while the "make config" that comes up by default is amazingly helpful in 90% of situations how do you handle options that you'd normally add in via the ./configure --with-whatever --without-whatever  that doesn't appear on the list.

forinstance

pure-ftpd has an option when built from source called --with-virtualchroot 

in the "make config" there is no option for this.

it's very important to me as i need symbolic links to be followed in my ftp setup

thank you!!!


----------



## vivek (May 13, 2009)

Run following to see all supported options

```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/pure-ftpd
make showconfig
grep '--with-virtualchroot' Makefile
```

Finally you can always update Makefile if something is not included using vi command. Makefile lists all those --whatever foo options.  FYI, --with-virtualchroot is default.


----------



## tangram (May 13, 2009)

If you want to go back to the default set of port options run `# make rmconfig` from the port's directory.

Also have a look at ports(7) for further useful options.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

Have a look at the port's Makefile. It is relatively easy to read. The configure switch you want (--with-virtualchroot) is there by default.


----------



## wonslung (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's awesome...i appreciate the help


----------

